# Not ready to retire but would like to scale back...



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 15, 2020)

I've been a home-visiting hospice RN x14 years, the last three as a travel nurse in various locations in the US.  Very fulfilling work but some things have changed and I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to be at home in GA and I'd *like* to have fewer hours (b/c you KNOW a 40 hour week in nursing on paper really is at least a 50 hour week).  I am debt free, but rather than retire right now, I'd just like to be able to build up a financial 'cushion.'  

I've looked at the RN job openings on Indeed and ZipRecruiter, etc; it's all rather overwhelming (for various reasons).  Has anyone else been in a similar situation and what worked for you?


----------



## bowmore (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi-may I suggest you check out early-retirement.org and post your question there. There are very knowledgeable folks there to help.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

My sister is an RN, and at various times she's worked for a temp agency...she could pick her own days and shifts to work.  Another thought is to work per diem for a hospital...she would give the scheduler at the hospital her availability, and she was always offered all the shifts she needed.

She tried working at a large health clinic...the schedule was great, but she made a lot less money.

I hope you find the perfect fit to meet your needs!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

I would like to be able to cut back on my hrs but I can't afford to lose that extra day of pay. Also...our health insurance is based on a 40 work week. I don't understand it but if we don't fulfill the 40 hr work week it does something to our insurance. We either lose it or our premiums go up or something.


----------



## old medic (Nov 16, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Hi-may I suggest you check out early-retirement.org and post your question there. There are very knowledgeable folks there to help.


I'll second this... great info....
I have made my 30 years and can sign and walk away, but continue to work for insurance benefits and padding the 401K.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I would like to be able to cut back on my hrs but I can't afford to lose that extra day of pay. Also...our health insurance is based on a 40 work week. I don't understand it but if we don't fulfill the 40 hr work week it does something to our insurance. We either lose it or our premiums go up or something.



Probably  you lose it.  Many employer offered insurances only cover full time (defined as 40 hours a week) employees.  That's one of the evil (IMO) reasons some large companies start cutting back hours or only hiring "part time" employees -- so they don't have to pay their part of the premiums (or the whole premium) for employee health insurance.  I think I remember that Walmart made news several years ago for doing this.   I can't remember how that all came out.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 16, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I've been a home-visiting hospice RN x14 years, the last three as a travel nurse in various locations in the US.  Very fulfilling work but some things have changed and I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to be at home in GA and I'd *like* to have fewer hours (b/c you KNOW a 40 hour week in nursing on paper really is at least a 50 hour week).  I am debt free, but rather than retire right now, I'd just like to be able to build up a financial 'cushion.'
> 
> I've looked at the RN job openings on Indeed and ZipRecruiter, etc; it's all rather overwhelming (for various reasons).  Has anyone else been in a similar situation and what worked for you?


Sometimes a Senior just hasn't got a choice on retire or not. My wife is now 72, and since quitting her last job to leave Florida and move back to Colorado, she hasn't found a job here yet. Many interviewers don't want to hire, no matter the education or experience, a 72 year old that will clash with their staff of Millennials and Gen X people. My wife has three college degrees. Bachelors and two AA's, plus many years in finance and accounting...........but her age has gone completely against her. 

So, appears that retirement is the only thing she can do.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Probably  you lose it.  Many employer offered insurances only cover full time (defined as 40 hours a week) employees.  That's one of the evil (IMO) reasons some large companies start cutting back hours or only hiring "part time" employees -- so they don't have to pay their part of the premiums (or the whole premium) for employee health insurance.  I think I remember that Walmart made news several years ago for doing this.   I can't remember how that all came out.


Unless it ups the cost to them because they pay a large portion of our health insurance.


----------

